# Hitch Height For 328Rl



## raddad73 (May 20, 2017)

My 2018 328RL's tongue has a different pitch than the chassis of the trailer. So when the trailer is level the tongue is pitched up.

So here is my questions, when I hitch up do I consider the level of the tongue or the level of the chassis of the TT. When the tongue is level the TT is pitched forward.

Apologize if this is a stupid question.. Im new to this and just want to get it hitched close to perfect as possible.

thank you for any response.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok- if by the tongue, you mean A-frame, this is a little odd. I found on my 316RL we have the receiver on the truck set lower than what the dealer originally had set for us. They had the trailer set to ride with the "tongue" or A-frame "up" or pitched upward. We found that this setup led to serious sway (we use the Blue Ox sway pro with 1500# bars). We dropped the receiver and now it rides "tongue down" and the sway is gone.

So if by "forward" you mean the TT looks like it is slightly pitched downward then IMPO you are ok.

Others like Oregon Camper maybe able to provide a better opinion- hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## lgwatson0315 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is a pic of my 2017 326rl it sits even when pulling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raddad73 (May 20, 2017)

Thank you for the responses. I think I am going to set my hitch height so that the A-Frame is level, which to me would make the most sense. This will result with the trailer being pitched forward about half a bubble. Please let me know if for some reason this would not be advised.

Thanks again.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

If the trailer is pitched forward- that would be "nose down" and that's what tou're going to want when towing!

Good luck and let us know how it handles!


----------



## raddad73 (May 20, 2017)

So I tightened up my WD bars and have cut down the porpoising significantly. I still the ride is a bit soft in the back.. i have a 1/4 in rake to the front.. how much more tension can i put on the WD and if i tighten it up more will I achieve a tighter ride?

Thanks and sorry, I'm new to all of this


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

So there is a formula that you can google regarding the tension in WD bars which is basically measuring what the front of the truck is without the load and then what it raises up to when the load is put on the truck w/o the WD attached. Once the WD Is attached and applied it should only allow 1.5- 2" rise to the front of the truck. This ensures the weight is being distributed across the back trailer axles and truck axles.

Please realize I am using general concepts and not exact numbers- there is measuring involved in your rig. Use this information as a general starting point for your research and not definitive solutions.

On my 316rl with my F250, I have my a-frame pitched forward so I'm "tongue down" which requires the receiver of my blue-ox to be set midway down and I set it on the 8 or 9th link so it's pretty stiff. I still have a lot of sag in the truck but I do not feel any sway.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Updated


----------



## raddad73 (May 20, 2017)

My trailer is currenlty towing level, I am going to try and drop my hitch to the last hole, a drop of about 1 inch, to see how it rides.

AJK170, can you describe the feeling of your ride. I have a 2017 F250 FX4 all stock... I think the rear of the truck should have a more form ride but, I may be trying to fix something that is normal. I am considering changing the Stock Rancho Shocks to Bilsteins or maybe adding airbags..

thanks for your help.


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Radad73- I wouldn't change the ranchos but airbags may help in leveling out the back . I've also played with the amount of links on the the weight distribution bars (i.e. How many links I'm using to tichighted the bars) to determine how it effects the ride. I found the tighter I make it the stiffer the ride.

My ride in the 2013 250FX4 is firm, but on some road conditions the "porpusing" effect can be felt. For the most part, I don't really feel the trailer except on windy days or bad roads.

Hope this helps!


----------

